# Sibo safe cereal?



## XxJustMexX (Dec 11, 2008)

I seem to tolerate cereal like Kix or Chex (rice and corn) but they aren't very filling. Fiber and protein filled foods keep you fuller longer. Does anyone know of a sibo safe cereal high in protein and/or fiber?


----------

